# مخاطر حرائق خزانات النفط الخام



## seed255 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:​تعتبرالحرائق النفطية من اشد انواع الحرائق خطورتاً كونها تشكل خطر مباشر وحقيقي على الإنسان والممتلكات والبيئة و تشب في مواد ذات قابلية شديدة للاشتعال وكون المنشآت النفطية دائما تحضا بعمليات ذات مخاطر شديدة من درجات حرارة عالية وضغط وعمليات مصاحبة أخري ويكون الخطر اشد إذا ما حدث الحريق فى أماكن تخزين النفط والغاز وذلك نظراً للكميات الهائلة من هذه المواد التي توجد فى الخزانات و تتميز الحرائق الصناعية عن تلك التقليدية بمخاطرها الجسيمة وقوتها التدميرية بسبب حجم الحمل الحراري التي تنفثه تلك الحرائق وارتفاع الضغط والحرارة في الوسط المحيط بها إضافةً الى تميز اللهب بقوته الاشعاعية الحرارية حيث تلعب التركيبة الكيميائية للمادة المشتعلة وخاصة البترولية منها والبتروكيميائية (ذات القابلية العالية للاشتعال) دورآ هامآ في ارتفاع خطورة الكارثة وسرعة انتشار السنة اللهب. وهنالك عامل آخر في غاية الأهمية يزيد من خطورة هذا النوع من الحرائق آلا وهو الانفجارات المصاحبة لها والتي تطرأ بسبب تنامي نشاطات التفاعلات الكيميائية بين ذرات وجزيئات المادة مما يساهم في ارتفاع درجات الحرارة العالية والتفككك الحراري(pyrolsis) للروابط الكيميائية بين جزيئات المواد الجديدة المرحلية التي تنشأ أثناء تكون اللهب, الامر الذي يتسبب في ظهور حالات للاشتعال الذاتي وتولد موجات ضغط عالية السرعة تسمى في علم الاحتراق بـ (detonation- supersonic waves). وعلى رجال الإطفاء اخذ الحيطة الكاملة اثناء عمليات الإطفاء فى حرائق الخزانات وذلك نظراً لصعوبات التى تصاحب عمليات الاطفاء ففى حالة اشتعال النار فى كمية كبيرة من المادة القابلة للاشتعال يستمر الاشتعال مما يسبب فى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المادة والوعاء والمنطقة المحيطة ولأن النار تشتعل فى أبخرة المادة وتكون البيئة المحيطة محفزة لتكون أبخرة اكثر نظراً لدرجة الحرارة العالية ولهذا السبب يجب الاعداد الجيد والدقيق لعمليات مكافحة الحريق من تجهيز المعدات والمواد اللازمة للإطفاء بكمية كافية ومؤكدة للسيطرة على الحريق قبل الشروع فى مكافحته على ان لاننسي عمليات التبريد التى تجب ان تكون مبكراً ومستمرة وبكميات كافيه وتصاحب حرائق خزانات النفط ظواهر يجب التنبؤ بها والاستعداد لمواجتها وهي عملية الغليان المفاجئ وتحدث هذه الظاهرة عند وصول درجة حرارة الماء المترسب فى قاع الخزان الى درجة التبخر ويتمدد الماء الى 1700مرة عن حجمه الطبيعي الأمر الذي يجعل البخار يصعد الى اعلي الخزان فى طريقه الى السطح يحمل معه كمية كبيرة من أبخرة المادة التى نفذ منها وتزداد الكمية فى الخزان وينفذ البخار على شكل غليان مما يتسبب فى خروج المادة المشتعلة خارج الخزان وتفقد عمليات السيطرة عليه وتحدث هذه الحاله بصورة مفاجأه وتعتبر من اخطر الظواهر حدوثاً فى خزنات الزيت الخام أما الظاهرة الثانية وهي انسكاب المادة خارج الخزان وتحدث هذه الظاهرة عندما يكون الخزان ممتلئ او شبة ممتلئ وتزداد كمية الماء المستخدمة فى إطفاء الحريق داخل الخزان مما يسبب فى خروج المادة خارج الخزان وتؤدي الى انتشار اللهب فى المناطق المحيطة بالخزان وإن من أولويات عمليات إطفاء حرائق الخزانات هي إحتواء المادة المشتعلة داخل الخزان وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لعمليات التبريد التى من المفترض ان تكون مبكرا جدا وبكميات تتناسب وحجم الحريق ودرجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة وذلك للحفاظ على جسم الخزان من الانهيار وعدم فقد سماكته وإحتواء المادة داخله ويكون الحريق محصور بدلا من انتشاره وعدم السيطرة علية حتى تتم عمليات الإطفاء بالمواد والمعدات اللازمة لذلك***​******************​


----------



## م/وفاء (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## seed255 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على المروررررررررر*



م/وفاء قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


 لاشكرا على واجب اتمن ن اتلقي الدعم اللازم :59::59::59:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

* 
شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المقدمة
نتمنى منك الاستمرار بالموضوع
*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

* 
شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المقدمة
نتمنى منك الاستمرار بالموضوع
*


----------



## seed255 (16 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على مروركم*

شكرا على الاهتمام والمرور


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المقدمه ونتمنى منك دعم الموضوع ب الأسباب الأساسيه وراء انفجار الخزانات وكيفية منع حصول تلك الأنفجارات واجراءت السلامه الخاصه بمستودعات النفط وطرق السيطره على حرائق الخزانات 
واتمنالك النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## أبا مالك (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة لجميع مهندسين السلامة والمدربين وأطلب من المهندس غسان خليل التفاعل مع الموضوع وإضافة المزيدة من إجراءات السلامة لمنع حرائق الخزانات وشكراً


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

*جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (12 مارس 2011)

جززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## okab0 (16 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
انا طالب عراقي في روسيا قسم خزانات النفط والغاز 
ويجب ان اجري بحث حول احد مشاكل خزانات النفط والغاز في العراق ولا سيما منه المشاكل المختصه بانتقال الحرارة سواء كانت حرارة الجو او حرارة المكونات
وقد تبرعت احدى الشركات الروسيه العالميه بمساعدتي في اجراء التجارب بمختبراتها لغرض ايجاد حل للمشكله 
ولكني لا اعرف ما المشاكل بسبب الحرارة في خزانات النفط والغاز في العراق
ارجو منكم اخواني بمساعدتي في طرح احد المشاكل الحرارية والله الموفق في حلها والتخلص منها
اخوكم ابو محمد*​


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seed255 (25 مايو 2012)

*مرحب بيكيم من جديد*

اخوتى اهلا بيكيم من جديد اليوم مررت على صفحتي هنا لااقول لكم السلام عليكم وها انا هنا من جديد بعد ان انتهي محن الحرب فى ليبيا ونأمل ان نسأنف العمل والمشاركة معكم ولكم التحية


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

مشكككككككككككورر جدا...


----------

